# Tank of the Month: June 2004



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

This month's Tank of the Month belongs to *Tony Gomez (Gomer)*! =D>










*Background*
[IMG=right:0229d4535e]http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/files/tony/clearinghoriz.jpg[/img:0229d4535e]
This tank is pretty much my first tank. I "kept" fish about 20 years ago, but that doesn't count. About a month after starting this "fish only" tank, I rapidly got hooked on plants. I ended up choosing a steep learning curve by starting out right away with a ~4wpg tank.

I initially had only a vague concept of what aquascaping was. As my knowledge base (and _collectoritus_) grew, so did this tank. Trying to get a grasp on things, I ended up rescaping this tank about every 1.5 months. About 6 months later, I think I finally started getting a good idea of things and re-did the tank one last time in preparation for the 2004 aquascaping contests.

*Design Concept:*

I wouldn't call this tank a "nature" or "dutch" design, although I can see a definate dutch influence.

[img=left:0229d4535e]http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/files/tony/redhoriz.jpg[/img:0229d4535e]When I got this tank, I got this wonderful :roll: fake rock. Being that I don't like to get rid of things I pay for, I decided to use it. Doing so, meant that I had to design around it. To hide the eventual embarassment of the "rock", I just gradually hid it from sight with anubias. Everything else just fell around it.

My wife was with me when I got L. glandulosa and L. repens ..actually, she picked these out..."our" first plants. The "you want to get rid of my plants  ?" meant that these plants were with me whether I wanted them or not. :lol:

[img=left:0229d4535e]http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/files/tony/CO2-filter.jpg[/img:0229d4535e]*Tank Specs*

Aquarium Size: 29g 30x12x18in

Substrate System: Eco Complete

Filtration: Filstar XP2

Lighting: 2x55watt AH Supply 12hr/d 6700/9325

CO2 System: Pressurized, DIY inline reactor, Milwaukee MA957 & SMS122

Fertilization regimen: 7ppm K (K2SO4) 1xweek, 10ppm NO3 (KNO3) 2xweek, 1-1.5ppm PO4 (KH2PO4) 2x/week, 6ml plantex CSM+B (3tbs/500mL) 5x/week

Water change regimen: 50% 1x/week with DIY python

Trimming regimen: about weekly trimming. Sometimes biweekly if I overtrim

Water parameters: K/N/P see above, GH/KH 3.5/3.5 - 8/8 (semi-anual water source shift from the city), pH=6.6-6.8 depending on water supply, temp=76-84 (depends on how hot it gets here..summers are toasty with no AC)

*The Evolution of the Tank*

Initial planting









Two weeks later









Two months later









October 2003









December 2003









*Be sure to keep an eye out for the wallpaper version of Gomer's TOTM!*


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Congrats Tony! That's one great looking tank. Heck, even your 'reject' scapes look pretty good to me.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I really like this tank a lot. if only mine looked so good!


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Great Work Gomer. This just makes me want to cut down some of my species and really try to get a good scaped tank going, instead of a farm tank (which is what I have now). Always a pleasure looking at your tanks when we get the chance.  Grats on the AB placement as well. =D> 

Matt


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Well I have to Concur!! Excellent tank Tony/Gomer!

Very healthy and vibrant plants and colors. And quite pleasing to the eye :wink: Very well done!

Chris


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

thanks for the comments guys. I'll see if I can up the bar on the new scapes I am "trying" to do *L*


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Nice job*

Nice tank Tony, well deserve tank of the month.

Ken


----------



## Floro (Jun 9, 2004)

Very beautifull tank, excellent mix of colours and leaf shapes.

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats, Gomer. I really like your work with that tank. What would you say was the turning point in getting it to the state it is in now?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks 


The turning point...ummm...I'd have to say getting over collectoritus *L*


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

Beautiful tank!

How did you make your DIY reactor?


----------



## seed (Jun 23, 2004)

Nice Gomer!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice tank

on the top most picture...what is the plant lower right corner ?

thanks


----------



## Bluewater (Jun 27, 2004)

wow. it's always looking at these awesome setups that give me much motivation to go do up my tanks...

I must work hard.. long way to go

Cheers


----------



## af2373 (Jul 9, 2004)

i've definitely got a long way to go to ahieve this look. 

very nice tank!!!


----------



## wild-tiger (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm so late on this, but that is one amazing tank. I love all the pinks, reds and purples. Well deserved TOTM!


----------

